# News 24 aricle about poisining ecigs



## bjorncoetsee (13/10/14)

Stupidest article ive read.
Ecigs is poisining us, and is not better than smoking
Long story short, its the nicotene in ecigs that kills us slowly
Ummm, isnt nicotene also in cigarettes ? + 100s of other worse chemicals??? 
And they say u get some "ecigs withou nicotene"
How much research did they do to not even know the ecig is appart from the e-liquid?? Feel free to post a comment on their stupid article.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152941650776842&id=10227041841&soft=notifications


----------



## RATZ (13/10/14)

"as pure as a breath of water vapour from a mountain waterfall "

Maybe from the menthol vapours out there..
I lost interest at "without the 700 plus chemicals" This is click bait and sensationalism at its best. Problem is that people read and believe this drivel.

Best defence to the 'You know they are going to ban that' argument is to reply "No, not ban, *regulate*" and then promote reasons why regulation is a good thing. As long as it is done on sound studies.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/14)

These imbeciles are at it again:

New article today - is it anti ecig week at their offices or something? I had a nice little rant on this article as well as on their facebook page where they shared it... Anyone else care to join me and spread the name of ecigssa in the process - you know as a source for them to do some proper freaking research! I swear they are being paid by some big tobacco company to take ecigs down!!

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/5-things-you-should-probably-know-before-vaping-20141014

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/14)

There has been a total of 12 posts from them in the past week about ecigs and how bad they are - somebody has to be paying them for this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Replied!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/14)

hmmm my response seems to have disappeared... interesting!

Everyone go do a thumbs up on Robs post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (15/10/14)

Shocking angle, its clear someone has a vendetta.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/14)

Oh look another one that makes it 14 in this week!


----------



## RATZ (16/10/14)

Beginning to think it's just click-bait.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/14)

RATZ said:


> Beginning to think it's just click-bait.



Yip. We all should ignore them now.

They've caught on a subject that spikes traffic, so they're milking it.

I stopped visiting news24 when they started using "funny pictures".

I don't need my news to be funny.


----------



## Dr Phil (18/10/14)

Hit the point dead on the head there @RATZ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stochastic (18/10/14)

Nicotine is actually good for you (moderate use of course), it's the other stuff that's bad in cigarettes. Well at least that's what I've read in a book called the chemistry of mind altering drugs. These people don't care much for the science it seems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (18/10/14)

Stochastic said:


> These people don't care much for the science it seems.



Yeah, when has the media ever cared about something as silly as science or facts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (18/10/14)

U know what's funny our country has so many major issues and news24 wants to report on this.I fell the major Cigarette company's are behind this in some way


----------

